# Τελεία σε τίτλους, επικεφαλίδες και επιγραφές



## Isiliel (Feb 5, 2011)

Σε συζήτηση με φίλους, προέκυψε μια διαφωνία, αν πρέπει να βάζουμε τελείες στους τίτλους ή όχι.

Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει ποτέ τελείες σε τίτλους και επικεφαλίδες εφημερίδων, βιβλίων, περιοδικών, ιστοσελίδων και το θεωρούσα αυτονόητο, μια φίλη όμως το έψαξε στη γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη, (όπως είπε χαρακτηριστικά "στη μεγάλη, όχι στο δείγμα που δίνουν στο σχολείο") και δεν βρήκε κάποιο σχετικό κανόνα. "Αφού χρησιμοποιούμε κανονικά τα υπόλοιπα σημεία στίξης" μας είπε, "γιατί όχι και την τελεία;"

Γνωρίζετε κάποια αξιόπιστη πηγή που να δίνει σχετικό γραμματικό κανόνα;


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2011)

Κατάφερα και διέγραψα δύο απαντήσεις:

Zephyrous:
Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Το ζήτημα της τελείας στον τίτλο δεν υπόκειται σε γραμματικούς κανόνες, αλλά σε (συχνά άτυπους) τυπογραφικούς κανόνες (οι οποίοι συνήθως μεταφέρονται στη γραμματική). Με βάση αυτούς, αποφεύγουμε την τελεία στους τίτλους και τις κεφαλίδες. Ελπίζω να ήμουν διαφωτιστικός, παρά την ελλιπή τεκμηρίωση.​

psifio:
Η Μεγάλη Γραμματική το λέει στη σελίδα 54:
"Η τελεία του τέλους δε σημειώνεται σε τίτλους βιβλίων, σ' επιγραφές και σ' επικεφαλίδες".

Να και παραδείγματα που αντιγράφω από τον "Οδηγό της ελληνικής γλώσσας" της Ιορδανίδου (επ.):

Δεν σημειώνεται η τελεία μετά από τίτλους, επιγραφές, επικεφαλίδες κτλ., εκτός και αν αποτελούν μέρος ενός κειμένου:
8. ΕΚΤΟΡΑΣ ΜΑΛΟ
Με οικογένεια
9. ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ
Η Αθήνα την εποχή του Περικλή

Αλλά:
10. Από τις Εκδόσεις Πατάκη κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα το βιβλίο του Έκτορα Μαλό _Με οικογένεια_.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Όταν ο τίτλος (ενός κεφαλαίου κτλ.) παίρνει τη μορφή μιας πρότασης ή προτάσεων, τότε σημειώνουμε κανονικά τις τελείες, σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες που ισχύουν για τη στίξη:
11. ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ ΧLI
Ο γενναίος ιππότης επιχειρεί ηρωική έξοδο' συλλαμβάνεται αιχμάλωτος, βασανίζεται, στο τέλος όμως γλιτώνει και πάλι με τη βοήθεια της καλής του νεράιδας.​​


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2011)

Αυτός είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος τελικά να αυξάνω τα μηνύματά μου και να λιγοστεύω των άλλων. Πάω να βρω τζιφάκι με χαιρέκακο τρίψιμο των χεριών.

Ευχαριστώ την Isiliel.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 5, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αυτός είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος τελικά να αυξάνω τα μηνύματά μου και να λιγοστεύω των άλλων. Πάω να βρω τζιφάκι με χαιρέκακο τρίψιμο των χεριών.


Nickel gleeckel!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2011)

Δεν ισχύει αυτός ο κανόνας και σε λεζάντες εικόνων και στο κείμενο στο περιθώριο (εφόσον δεν αποτελούν πρόταση);


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2011)

Και σε λίστες με κουκκίδες.


----------



## psifio (Feb 5, 2011)

Ναι, αυτό λέει και η Ιορδανίδου.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Feb 6, 2011)

*ειδική χρήση τελείας*

Προς επίρρωση των ανωτέρω... από τον στρατιωτικό κανονισμό αλληλογραφίας
ΕΙΔΙΚΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΕΛΕΙΑΣ
27. Τελείες τοποθετούνται αμέσως μετά τον αριθμό ή το γράμμα
παραγράφων και υποπαραγράφων.
*28. Δεν τοποθετούνται τελείες μετά τις επικεφαλίδες (είτε πρόκειται για
κύρια επικεφαλίδα είτε για επικεφαλίδες παραγράφων, υποπαραγράφων και
υποδιαιρέσεών τους).*
29. Μετά από το κείμενο παραγράφου ή υποπαραγράφου και όταν
αναφερόμαστε σε υποδιαιρέσεις τους, τότε, στο τέλος του κειμένου της
παραγράφου ή υποπαραγράφου, τοποθετείται άνω και κάτω τελεία.


----------



## Isiliel (Feb 7, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, για τις πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.

Nickel, ελπίζω ένα από αυτά, να σου κάνει:


----------

